# Emote command?



## chaztrip (Aug 4, 2008)

I have looked everywhere and cant find out how you do the emote command..... like

*chaz goes to put drops in his red eyes because looking for emote command...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2008)

[ action=chaztrip]learns something new every day.[ /action]

Without the spaces. 

You don't have to put your username after the "=". You can just leave it blank.

[action=]Walks away into the sunset with the knowledge of a job well done...[/action]


----------



## chaztrip (Aug 4, 2008)

you da man

[action=]learns something new every day.[/action]


[action=]wonders if there is a command to click or insert or does he have to remember this code.[/action]


----------



## darren (Aug 4, 2008)

Or you can just type "/me" like you would in IRC.

[action=darren]wonders why anyone would do it the hard way.[/action]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> you da man
> 
> [action=]learns something new every day.[/action]
> 
> ...



Tis easy peasy lemon squeezy baby...


----------



## chaztrip (Aug 4, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Tis easy peasy lemon squeezy baby...







[action=chaztrip]goes back to work[/action]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2008)

darren said:


> Or you can just type "/me" like you would in IRC.
> 
> [action=darren]wonders why anyone would do it the hard way.[/action]



[action=ZeroSignal]Does this work?[/action]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> [action=ZeroSignal]Does this work?[/action]



[action=ZeroSignal]It does! But you always have to have your username when doing it this way.[/action]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 4, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> [action=ZeroSignal]It does! But you always have to have your username when doing it this way.[/action]



[action=metalfiend666]says that if you edit your post after doing the "/me" thing, you can remove your username from the brackets[/action]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 4, 2008)

[action=metalfiend666]also closes the thread as the question has been answered[/action]


----------

